# Reputable Breeders in England?



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any reputable breeders in England? I know of the good ones in America because we have discussed them on the forum but I am sure no one would ship a puppy to me in England (although I wish they would!







).
So the hunt is on for a pup in England. Any recommendations would be appreciated because I really dont want to buy from a backyard breeder


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I was wondering if anyone knows of any reputable breeders in England? I know of the good ones in America because we have discussed them on the forum but I am sure no one would ship a puppy to me in England (although I wish they would!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see that no one has answered this question. I know of a couple and will post the info once I get home from work.

Cathy A


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> I was wondering if anyone knows of any reputable breeders in England? I know of the good ones in America because we have discussed them on the forum but I am sure no one would ship a puppy to me in England (although I wish they would!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I can't imagine that a breeder from the USA wouldn't send you a puppy. I don't know the ins and outs of how England accepts dogs. If they have to go through quarantine. They send dogs from all over to go to Crufts.

Here are a few breeders off of Foxstone's site.



http://www.users.totalise.co.uk/~showdogs/lafford.html

http://members.lycos.co.uk/sidancro_maltese_uk/

http://www.geocities.com/maltese_uk/main.htm

http://valwilger.users1.50megs.com/fsguestbook.html

I know Carol from Lafford Maltese might be able to help you find a good breeder in England. She is a very nice lady. Met her at the 2005 Maltese Specialty in Florida.



Good luck in your search.

Tina


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=370706
> 
> 
> 
> ...


England has many stipulations when shipping a dog in from another country. The biggest reason it is hard to get someone to ship to England is because of the quarantine on dogs going in from another country.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

There is no real problem with quarantine when shipping dogs to the UK, other than that the animal must be vaccinated against rabies and a few other considerations that I understand from these pages are quite normal in the USA.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/index.htm
Having said that I had absolutely no luck with American breeders and I contacted quite a few over more than 2 years. Some US breeders (this site included) are not happy about shipping internationally - I don't blame them, actually







. If you want a show *potential* dog several of the UK breeders I contacted seem to prefer to ship them to the US or Europe "for greater exposure" so maybe Europe would be a good place to search if you have no luck with the UK and US. Italy has some stunning Maltese and you could quite easily go there to fetch yours. 
Try The Kennel Club (towards bottom of page) for details of the secretaries of the Maltese Club of England and the Maltese Club of Scotland who could put you in touch with UK breeders.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

quote name='Lorraine' post='373753' date='May 4 2007, 06:24 PM']
There is no real problem with quarantine when shipping dogs to the UK, other than that the animal must be vaccinated against rabies and a few other considerations that I understand from these pages are quite normal in the USA.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/index.htm
Having said that I had absolutely no luck with American breeders and I contacted quite a few over more than 2 years. Some US breeders (this site included) are not happy about shipping internationally - I don't blame them, actually







. If you want a show *potential* dog several of the UK breeders I contacted seem to prefer to ship them to the US or Europe "for greater exposure" so maybe Europe would be a good place to search if you have no luck with the UK and US. Italy has some stunning Maltese and you could quite easily go there to fetch yours. 
Try The Kennel Club (towards bottom of page) for details of the secretaries of the Maltese Club of England and the Maltese Club of Scotland who could put you in touch with UK breeders.
[/QUOTE]
I'm sorry, the site where I got my information said that the US wasn't one of the countries that could come in without quarantine Maybe I wasn't completely understanding the procedure.
Thank you for the information. I will save it to my favorites..

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine...-info/other.htm


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

No problem, DianL
Glad to pass some info. the other way, for a change


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello,

I'm moving to England in a few months and wondered the same thing about English breeders. But since we wont be getting another dog in a couple of years, I've decided to put off the research for at least a year.

However, since we're preparing the kids (2 maltese boys) for their life abroad, hopefully I can shed some light into questions regarding importing a pet to the UK.

Basically - mark at least 7 months ahead of time to prepare your dog for its list of things you will need to do. The link here really helps: http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine...factsheet4a.pdf

Basically your pet has to be up-to-date on all vaccinations, esp Rabies. They cannot draw the blood for testing until after approx 30 days of the Rabies shot. 

So if your travel to UK date is end of August, the Rabies shot needed to be in January and blood test within the first few days of February. 

Microchip before all current vaccindations, otherwise they are not valid. Also make sure the microship is accepted by the EU standards (Home Again is). 

Also, the Vet must be the one to administer the tick/flea/heartworm prevention medication and certification to proof he/she did do so. 

The timing must be just right because if you do all these too early, then they are not valid. Quarantine is a very cruel (albeit necessary for the well being / health of the mass if there is a disease spreading). I know for a fact my kids will probably wilt (the spirit in their eyes will be gone) if they are away from their family for 6months. We're doing everything we can to NOT have to go through that...

My husband is really better versed at the procedures as he has been the one doing most of it since he takes the kids to work sometimes...but if you have any specific questions, i can ask him.

/////// OOPS just read the other posts. Sorry if I repeated any info.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Mimi,

You put it all into laymans terms, thank you. It was hard following that site.

Tina


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your tips!!! I bought snoop from a backyard breeder I now know, and I really dont want to make the same mistake again (not that he is a mistake if you catch my drift!)!
So I will follow all your leads and keep you guys updated. thanks for all your advice!


----------



## dizzie (Jun 15, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=370706
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hello iam in england and i do breed ocaasionaly... i have never shipped a puppy to any country...i guess it would be very expensive.. you could always contact the maltese club in uk.and see if they know of anyone that does ship puppies.. hope this helps...dizzie


----------

